# F*cking Great



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Some fuckers cleaned my bank account out to the tune of Â£1K :evil:

LLooks like they've been stocking up on mobile phones and enough credit to last a yr :evil:

On top of that just called my bank and have to call between 8-5 tomorrow :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

bloody hell!
Any ideas how it happened? :x

Hev x


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

WTF ?? :evil:

How the fuck did this happen ?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Hev said:


> bloody hell!
> Any ideas how it happened? :x
> 
> Hev x


Not sure but all the transactions happed the same day after i used a cashpoit in chester in a dodgy shop :?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

jonah said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > bloody hell!
> ...


Oh man. This ain't where they used one of those machine things to get your card details ? F'king Tossers !! :evil:

I'd be on that blower first thing tomorrow to the bank if I was you - hopefully (in a non-sadistic way) you ain't the only one, and the bank will recognise this and refund you. I'll keep my fingers crossed :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jonah said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > bloody hell!
> ...


Have you spoken to the shop? I know the bank probably will but if I was the shop owner, I think I might like to know that my cash-point may have been a target for some kind of scam :?

Hopefully you'll get it sortred pronto.

Hev x


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

It's got to be something like that, I'm very good with all my reciepts and statements, all gets shredded weekly even junk mail.

I'm more annoyed i never noticed sooner as all the transanctions are on the 27th Nov but i've been working away for the last couple of weeks.

Certainly looks like they've stopped using it now, was only used on the 27th :?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Cancel your card anyway Jonah - could be this?

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/11/18 ... _atm_hack/


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Something similar happened to me a while back, how they got my card details Ill never know as everything is chucked on the fire but did me for the best part of Â£4k.

Mobile phones, ipods, mac computer, handmade suit from Bangkok and adobe software worth over a grand.

It was the suit that lead to his demise, the muppet had it made in bangkok and posted to his adress in Irvine, scotland. After contacting the tailor via email they said they would co-operate if I could supply them with a police case number, I did so and he emailed me and the police all the relevant information.

Some months later the bank wrote me a letter saying that the fraudster was caught and convicted due to my contacting the tailor so soon.

Barclays were fantastic throughout, sent me a printout of all the recent purchases and got me to highlight the fraudulent ones. Within a week I had all the money credited back to my account. I also only noticed this a few days after it happened.

Hope you get it all sorted out.


----------



## Mapeiman (Sep 25, 2006)

Ive just been 'cloned ' for Â£2200 - it took the bank nearly a month to get the money back - they were absolute wankers about the whole thing. I bought a coat in Chester and exactly 3 minutes later they emptied Â£250 out of a cash point in a petrol station in west sussex - and the bank still didnt believe me. My TT is fast but...........


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jesus Rob, that's bad 

I hope you get it sorted soon!!!!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Mapeiman said:


> Ive just been 'cloned ' for Â£2200 - it took the bank nearly a month to get the money back - they were absolute wankers about the whole thing. I bought a coat in Chester and exactly 3 minutes later they emptied Â£250 out of a cash point in a petrol station in west sussex - and the bank still didnt believe me. My TT is fast but...........


Mine happened when i was in Chester also :?

Anyway called bank and all is well, money being refunded in the next 3 days


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Jonah and Mapeiman what shops?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Mine was at a Londis just out of the town heading towards the large Tescos


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Keep hoping someone's done that to me, but no, no i've definately spent it all myself. Bollox. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Anyway called bank and all is well, money being refunded in the next 3 days


Good news  I'm really happy for you!!


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Johnnywb said:


> Keep hoping someone's done that to me, but no, no i've definately spent it all myself. Bollox. :?


Same here! :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway called bank and all is well, money being refunded in the next 3 days
> ...


Thanks Dani, I was never worried i wouldn't get the money back, just annoyed i could of easly missed it


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> just annoyed i could of easly missed it


If you could easily have missed Â£1000 gone from your account, what are you worried about ;-) Glad it's sorted.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

clived said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > just annoyed i could of easly missed it
> ...


When i say easily missed I meant I've been staying away for the last 3 wks in various Hotels, so account was down on what it should have been :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

My bank stopped my switch card yesterday and refused my transactions because they thought someone had stolen my card.

I had to ring the fraud prevention office and convince them it was just me going mad on the plastic.

I was happy that they were suspicious but it was embarassing having to admit to spending so much, I'm usually quite prudent. I've sold my franchise ( well,the sale is agreed) and I'm setting up another business, so spending way too much on " stuff" and not making any money in the process.


----------

